# water heater high temp. switch



## perryj (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a single element electric water heater.  The high temp. switch will not stay made.  I'm having to push the reset button on the switch every few hours. Any ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Dec 7, 2011)

How old is it?
I think you mean the thermostate not the high limit switch.
Check for loose connections there and back at the panel. A loose connection will cause a faulse trip.


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Dec 15, 2011)

When the Hi limit switch is popped it is telling you that the water is too hot (usually about 160 - 190 degrees ) . The main reason for the water to be too hot is the thermostat is malfunctioning . I would start with replacing the thermostat and a new hi-limit thermostat.


----------

